# Netgear WG511 intersil 3886 chipset



## davidgurvich (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there a native driver for this pcmcia card in FreeBSD 8?  I recall using ndis with issues in the past.  The card is supported on linux with the p54pci driver and manual installation of firmware.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

Try the wi(4) driver.


----------



## davidgurvich (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought I tried that and nothing happened.  I'll give that another try when I get home and post the results.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

Not sure it works though, but it's the only driver I could find with a similar chipset. YMMV.


----------



## davidgurvich (Feb 4, 2010)

wi is not the driver for this card.  There is a driver for the usb version of the chipset, if_upgt, included in freebsd but not the pcmcia or pci version.  Openbsd has a pgt driver that may be ported at some point.


----------



## richardpl (Feb 17, 2010)

davidgurvich said:
			
		

> Is there a native driver for this pcmcia card in FreeBSD 8?  I recall using ndis with issues in the past.  The card is supported on linux with the p54pci driver and manual installation of firmware.


What issues?


----------



## davidgurvich (Feb 18, 2010)

Random dropping of connections, system freezing, occasional crash and no suspend.  Plus it ran very hot.


----------



## richardpl (Feb 18, 2010)

Then port of pgt(4) is only reliable option.

I dont have pcmcia wireless cards to test ndis(4), and I think that ndis(4) never worked correctly on pcmcia ...


----------

